# Time off because of IBS



## 17105 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hellothis is my first post on this website. I only found out I had IBS recently.I have had to call in sick at work today because of my stomach being so painful, as I have an office job i sit for most of the day which I find makes my bloating worse. Does anyone else find this?Also sometime i feel really sick does any one else find that IBS make them feel sick?Thank you


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes. I found when I was confined to a cubical, it was unbearable. 8 hour shifts when you start the day with nausea, cramps, and diarrhea REALLY sucks.


----------



## 17105 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes its so horrible.I have had the last two days of because my tummy has been so sore and just couldnt face going in. But we are only alowd 7 days of a year so I have to go into! Wish more people understood what this is like, know I will get comments today because "i was of cause i had a sore tummy"


----------



## 23194 (Dec 11, 2006)

I have found that working early in the morning is the worst, not because i'm not a night person, but because I almost always have stomach aches in the a.m. it really sucks. I've had to call in sick to work so many days I can't count. and i'm constantly not wanting to go too far out of the town i live in, or dancing, or to the movies for fear of getting an episode of IBS... so I just try to work in the afternoons, but once i get out of college, i'm sure i'll have to work during the mornings.. i don't know what i'll do then!


----------



## 20803 (Dec 11, 2006)

i totally understand! I called in sick today cuz i had an awful IBS attack last night that left me feeling "blah" today. my stomach was so touchy and i felt so nauseous (sp?) that i didnt feel like i would be very productive. so i called in. i hate it cuz it sounds like such a lame excuse - "something i ate didnt agree with my stomach again, and i feel nausous". i know my boss wasnt too happy hearing that. especially being a monday. she probably thought i was just hung over or something. it sux!


----------



## 16879 (Dec 12, 2006)

Howdy, everybody. I'm new here. Name's Alex.Last year, I took the year off in between high school and college and worked as a busboy, waiter, and occaisionally as a dishwasher. I started feeling the same IBS pain that you mentioned (this has been a lifelong problem, but only in the last few of years has its occurrence and pain increased). It took me some time to figure it out, but the reasons why I started feeling those pains -- unlike the people above, I was constantly running around -- was because I didn't have a scheduled diet, I didn't go to sleep at regular hours, I was constantly overstressed (which was mainly a social problem), I didn't have any stress-relief mechanisms in order to offset the amount of physical stress I put on my body (by standing and running around all day), and I didn't really have a social life. These problems compounded to hit me full force somedays, and would be the most problematic in the morning (which is still the case, mostly). So, my advice is to create a dietary schedule, go to sleep at a regular time, stretch often, since you're sitting down all day (maybe even start doing yoga or meditation), keep up your social life and try to keep your social ills at a level which you can handle (stop getting so angry at your boss/co-workers). It _is so_ annoying having your boss and coworkers constantly giving you looks (whether worried or judgmental) because they don't understand what's wrong with you (and you don't feel like discussing it due to it's embarrassing nature).As somebody else in another topic said, try to get as much support as possible. It will definitely help.


----------



## 22334 (Jan 23, 2007)

hi,One of my main symptoms is nausea especially when when i have a bad IBS day, i'm never actually sick but definately feel like i'm gunna be, its one of the worst feelings in the world. My advice is anti acid tablets, they lower the amount of acid in your stomach and they really helped me!good luck!Ed


----------



## 18602 (Jan 23, 2007)

I keep having to take days off or miss parts of days at uni because of abdominal pain, bloating and cramps. I worry it must sound like a poor excuse to my friends at uni as they don't understand how debilitating it is.







And yes, IBS makes me feel nauseous particularly when having a bad attack, almost to the point of being sick.


----------



## 17838 (Feb 2, 2007)

i have like a day off college once every 2/3months with IBS. my college is reallly strict on attendance and there is only so many times i can put down "abdominal pains." i get nausea sometimes but like i can tell its IBS nausea and that im not ACTUALLY gonna be sick. Buscopan usually helps with that.


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

I would recommend that people didn't work and instead just took classes full time.Most of the classes in college will be in huge lecture halls and attendance will not matter(Unless you go to a smaller college, in which you should talk to your teacher the first day of class about your problems, and they will probably not yell at you for coming late to class).I don't see any point of working if you have the option of going to school full time.I know this doesn't apply to everyone and I am very lucky because I don't have to pay for college. Your best bet would to pick your job carefully, I don't think i can work for more than 5 hour straight without having to go to the bathroom, so I would only work part time.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Brian0003:I don't see any point of working if you have the option of going to school full time.


I go to school full-time, but I have to work too so I can afford all of my IBS meds!


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

I know how you feel!! i work at a school, and the last 2 terms i had so many days off, i cant believe i didnt get fired, i felt like a recluse, and out of the loop, and lost friends at work cos i was worried bout what they were saying. Now we have started another school year and i think im going well im trying really hard to just get to work - cos usually i feel better after a while. Im doing well, so we'll see. i hope that your bosses are understanding, that always helps, just hang in there and know we are all here for you


----------

